# Another YouTube gem-- 2 GSDs attacking an idiot



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

What kind of idiot does this? And if you ask me, they are not being as aggressive as they could have been!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xnxv2Ztdxos


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I did not have the same angry upsetting reaction as I did while watching that dog drag around the wee one. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm not really into watching dogs attack people but that guy, if he was throwing things at the dogs when one of them was off lead, he's a special kind of idiot.


----------

